# Villager Greetings and Catchphrases



## princessmorgan (Nov 20, 2014)

So I was viewing a post yesterday and someone had a pretty hilarious response about their villager's phrases. I was wondering if anyone else has any hilarious or snazzy phrases they've given their animals. I have been running out of ideas lately. At first I gave them phrases I had heard on RuPaul's Drag race like 'hunty', 'ooh girl', 'yasssss', and 'live and twirl'. Now I've resorted to Korean words like 'chingu', 'samonim', 'bali bali!', and "anyo'.


----------



## Ankhes (Nov 20, 2014)

Hm...other than "My Queen," or "My Goddess," I'm not really that clever with the phrases.  Lol!  I should try some German words, tho.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 20, 2014)

Some of my more absurd phrases include 'catnip' 'guuurrl' 'I have gas' 'peasant' 'for sure' 'totally' and by far my favorite... (Most effective when combined with greeting)


----------



## Wildroses (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been making their greetings and catch phrases noises the real animals actually make. This has made the random spreading pretty interesting. When I realised my town now has a cat, octopus, mouse and pig that purr I decided I was totally going to keep doing this forever.


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 21, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Some of my more absurd phrases include 'catnip' 'guuurrl' 'I have gas' 'peasant' 'for sure' 'totally' and by far my favorite... (Most effective when combined with greeting)
> 
> View attachment 75231



That is absolutely genious.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 21, 2014)

I usually keep their original ones, or give them catchphrases that fit their personality somehow. I don't bother very much with them, though, because some villagers have original catchphrases that spread like wildfire in my town. It seems like whenever I change their catchphrases, they're replaced by one of those the next day. Fortunately, I think that's pretty funny and they're not bad catchphrases.


----------



## Marlene (Nov 21, 2014)

For the chatphrases I prefer to keep the orginal phrases, usually are just those asking for a new one who still have the orginal phrase and those who changed it, don't ask for a new chatphrase. (Does anyones else know this? ^^)
I usually just choose greetings in different languages which I am currently learning or some king of greetings I use myself when I talk to my family, friends ect.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 21, 2014)

I really don't think too much about greetings but I try to give my villagers catchphrases that have something to do with their species or general theme:

Ankha-Tut
Joey-buttquack
Gaston-bunnyman
Hamphrey-bogart
Curly-hamhock
Frita-big mac
Camofrog-hoo-rah!
Derwin-geekduck
Scoot-zamboni
Puck-cementhead
Pippy-harelip
Bones-buttsniff
Zucker-calamari
Marina-squidward
Colton-ponyboy
Truffles-pignose
Static-lightbulb
Tangy-squeezy
Henry-michigan(as in Michigan J. Frog)
Prince-kiss me
Tabby-teefus


----------



## McMuffinburger (Nov 21, 2014)

im very unoriginal lol im always caught off guard

lobo literally kill me every time he greats me his greeting is avada kadvra and his catch phrase is fresh meat

deirdre's greeting is boo kitten nana says snickers whatever random pops in my head for mine

my fave is roalds he says Holy Butterballs lmao


----------



## Ettienne (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the original catchphrases my villagers have. As for greetings, I'm lame and have given a few the same ones because I failed to think of anything creative.


*Agnes:* "Hey, girl!" & "snuffle"
*Bianca:* "Hiya!" & "glimmer"
*Bones:* "Hi there!" & "yip yip"
*Deli:* "Hi there!" & "monch"
*Dora:* "H-hello!" & "squeaky"
*Lionel:* "Well, hello!" & "precisely"
*Pierce:* "Heya!" & "hawkeye"
*Rolf:* "Hey!" & "grrrolf"
*Vic:* "Hey!" & "cud"
*Whitney:* "Hello there!" & "snappy"


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 24, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Some of my more absurd phrases include 'catnip' 'guuurrl' 'I have gas' 'peasant' 'for sure' 'totally' and by far my favorite... (Most effective when combined with greeting)
> 
> View attachment 75231



That is too funny! Dying here! That's what I was looking for!



Nunnafinga said:


> I really don't think too much about greetings but I try to give my villagers catchphrases that have something to do with their species or general theme:
> 
> Ankha-Tut
> Joey-buttquack
> ...



A few of those are pretty cute!



McMuffinburger said:


> im very unoriginal lol im always caught off guard
> 
> lobo literally kill me every time he greats me his greeting is avada kadvra and his catch phrase is fresh meat
> 
> ...



Holy butterballs n_n


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 24, 2014)

If I only list one thing it's because I can't remember their greeting. Mine aren't amazing, but might as well list what I have currently.

Ankha - "em hotep" & "seshmew"
Coco - "boo" & "spooky"
Deli - "poopy"
Ken - "no doubt" (original phrase)
Knox - "crusader"
Lolly - "da nya"
Phoebe - "fire it up" & "ya feel" (due to other uchis)
Ruby -  "alb-hi-no" & "boing"
Snake - "sneaky"
Tom - "have a break" & "kitkat"

All of them call me King except for Ankha. She calls me Hah.


----------



## Ursaring (Nov 25, 2014)

As far as greetings, I was on a "Hail Hydra" kick for quite awhile, but now I give them a foreign language greeting, such as "Hola" or "Bon jour". 

For catchphrases, it's usually food: jellybean, muffin, cupcake, hamhock, and so on.


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am not too creative with these, the best one I have done is man


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2014)

I once had Wolfgang greeting me with "Squee", I thought it was adorable 
I currently have Bruce saying "SCRAM" as his catchphrase XD


----------

